# Handsaw Sharpening?



## ReggieT (Sep 12, 2016)

Hey guys,

Occasionally I like to grab one of my handsaws and make short work of some pesky limbs, a 2x4, a large ham, or what ever.
Yet, of course...they're getting duller with each use.
I read that there are shops who specialize in this and they must be reset..etc, etc.
Is there a particular method you all use to sharpen them that does not require anything special?

Thanks
Reg


----------



## Philbert (Sep 12, 2016)

Some hand saw teeth can easily be touched up with a triangular file. Some have very fine teeth and require a 'feather file'. Some saws have induction hardened teeth (usually blue) and cannot easily be sharpened.

The saw blade/teeth should be clamped/sandwiched between boards to hold them steady when filing. Follow the original angles.

I have given new life to a number of pruning saws and pole saw blades this way.

Saws that are pretty far gone might do better with someone who does this a lot, and has special sharpening / grinding equipment.

Used 'saw sets' are often found at garage sales, etc.

Lots of Internet sites devoted to this, including links to special files, home made filing fixtures, etc.

Philbert


----------



## Philbert (Sep 12, 2016)

Great general book on sharpening woodworking tools ( although, not so great on chainsaw chains).

https://www.amazon.com/Complete-Guide-Sharpening-Leonard-Lee/dp/1561581259




Philbert


----------



## ReggieT (Sep 13, 2016)

Philbert said:


> Great general book on sharpening woodworking tools ( although, not so great on chainsaw chains).
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Complete-Guide-Sharpening-Leonard-Lee/dp/1561581259
> 
> ...


Thanks Philbert, once again you prove more than scholarly!


----------

